

Cipherli.st – Strong copy-paste SSL configuration - mdewinter
https://cipherli.st/

======
richm44
Given that those instructions if used as-is would render all unencrypted
content inaccessible for around 2 years, I'd strongly suggest moving the
warning section to the top.

------
shanelja
That overlay is one of the most annoying features I've ever seen on a website
before.

